# Nice Bike, new Denver LBS



## NiceBike

Hello everyone!

My name is David and I wanted to let you know that my pals and I are starting a new Denver Bike Shop!

I'm sure we have seen each other at some point in time, either out on the road or trail, and I might have even serviced your bike at one of the shops I have worked at..... here's the skinny..

Thousands of wheels and pro bikes built & fit, hundreds of suspension o'hauls, almost 60 years combined experience in the Denver cycling community, employee owned (you know we will bust our arse for YOU).....all that and only 3 dudes!

We will be carrying Time Bikes and accessories, Wilier, Eddy Merckx, Masi, Van Dessel, and Intense. We will also have the most cumulative mechanical Campagnolo experience in Denver.

We are very excited to have one of our dreams materialize! Thanks to all for your past support and we will be sure to be in touch!

Opening 1st week of March:

http://ridenicebike.com/

Please check out our web page...It will give you all the details of where we came from and our past experiences in the 'About' tab.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nice-Bike/192074317475519

http://twitter.com/Ridenicebike

Nice Bike
2435 S Broadway
Denver 80210

My email: [email protected]


Thank you and please let me know if you have any questions. I will answer you fully, clearly and directly. :thumbsup:


----------



## cycleboyco

FWIW, I've been a customer of David's for several years. He's built up some very nice bikes for me and is a pleasure to work with. Good attitude, professional, very knowledgable on product and very proficient in wrenching. I would not hesitate to bring your bike to them for service or check them out if you are noodling a high-end bike or components. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## NiceBike

Thanks cycleboyco! 

We just put in our order for a bunch of demo Wilier and Time bikes! If you have ever been interested in these 2 fantastic brands, feel free to come on down and take them out to your favorite loop.

Thanks everyone and have a great day!


----------



## PlatyPius

NiceBike said:


> Thanks cycleboyco!
> 
> We just put in our order for a bunch of demo Wilier and Time bikes! If you have ever been interested in these 2 fantastic brands, feel free to come on down and take them out to your favorite loop.
> 
> Thanks everyone and have a great day!


Denver can always use another good bike shop. I haven't lived there for several years, but I liked it there a lot.

Wilier and TIME are two of the brands I'm picking up this year. I also carry DeRosa and will be selling Cyfac this year as well.

I looked at your website - the phone number is familiar....that's what I had on my website until I actually had a phone number.

Wish I could come visit the shop sometime, but you know how the bike business is... I don't get vacations. My boss is a d!ck.


----------



## NiceBike

Hi everyone! Just wanted to let you know that our doors are officially open. We have some sweet TIME RX Instinct demo bikes in, as well as some Wilier Izoards. 

We also have the mac daddy from TIME, the RXRS with the module build (matching carbon stem and handle bars). 

These bikes are sick! Handmade in France, from the carbon tread to complete bike, and LIFETIME warranty on the frames! Unheard of for carbon!

Thanks again and please let us know if there is anything we can do for you!


----------



## buff biker

Just read your website. Can't wait to come by the shop and get my Campy parts service by the master. Long live Dong!!!


----------



## ridenicebike

Huge thanks to everyone who has come out to show their support for us during our fist week of business. Keep coming by, because we will be bringing in new colors of the Catlike Wisper Plus helmets and Bont shoes! My name is Kent, and please feel free to stop by and just say "hi" or pick my brain about some of the amazing products we carry. Service department is rockin'. Literally. If you come around closing time, you can have a beer at the bar and more than likely, listen to one of the many rock bands that practices in our building. Live music and the best service in town. Like David said, we are 100% employee owned, so we are motivated to work hard for you, because the buck stops here.
See you soon,
Kent Setsma
Co-Owner Nice Bike LLC
[email protected]
720-242-6455


----------



## enzo269

HI Kent,
Will you all be carrying the Bont Mountain Bike shoe? Fairly hard to find..
Thanks.


----------



## ridenicebike

*Bont Shoes*

We are not stocking the Bont "mtb" shoes now. Please call me, email me, or pm me for the long answer. The Commuter 1 and Commuter 2 are available for special order. I should have Vaypors and ATwo's by this time next week. Come down and try one one, then we can discuss the "mtb" shoe.


----------



## ridenicebike

We will be starting our group rides this Sunday, if anyone is interested in joining us. We will leave the shop at 10:00 am and ride for 2 to 3 hours, weather permitting. Join us on our group ride and receive 20% off all single serving size nutrition from Hammer and Clif. Keep an eye on this thread or at ridenicebike.com and our Facebook page for updates.
See you Sunday,
Kent Setsma.
Co-Owner Nice Bike
720-242-6455


----------



## Sepo2011

Nice Bike... Congrats for opening your store. As soon as i get my bike ill try to make the Sunday ride. Hopefully youll accept a newbie???


----------



## NiceBike

Thanks Sepo2011! We would love to have you along and show you some sweet bike paths and routes around Denver. What bike did you get? It's always a great day when a new bike comes into ones life. Thanks again for your support and I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## MSH

Just wanted to share my great experience with David and team over at Nice Bikes. I had a nagging issue with my Campy drivetrain on my Look. I usually try to do most maintenance myself, but couldn't nail the issue down. Looked online (here on RBR etc) to try an find a Campy competent shop and decided to take it to Nice Bikes (Other option....didn't really want to commit to driving almost an hour to Vecchio's). 
All I can say is what a great shop. David and team are all super cool, laid back and absolutely zero attitude (which is in stark contrast to some of the high end roadie shops). My drivetrain is finally back to purring ultra smoothly. 
I wholeheartedly recommend Nice Bikes...I will definitely be back! Thanks again guys!


----------



## NiceBike

bumpity bump


----------

